# scubing green spot off



## naz (16 Sep 2009)

i there any way of scubing green spot of plants,with out uprooting the plant,or any lotions


----------



## samc (16 Sep 2009)

i would recommend that you remove the badly infected leaves and then if you dose EI then double the phosphate dosage which should clear it up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ch_rubilar (24 Sep 2009)

GSA is related to an imbalance Po4:No3, lack of Po4 essentially. 
You can add 0.1 ppm of Po4 and clean the glasses every day until it stops appearing. Then, the amount of Po4 extra you added plus the Po4 you were adding is the amount your aquarium is really up taking. 
You can read more about this aproach I call Method of Controlled Imbalances in English in this post at APC:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... s-gda.html

or the original article in Spanish at Dr. Pez (with google translation tools of course):

http://www.drpez.net/panel/showthread.php?t=154436

Regards


----------



## George Farmer (24 Sep 2009)

Increasing PO4 is only part of the solution.  Unless there is effective circulation then in my experience GSA is inevitable no matter your nutrient control.


----------



## ch_rubilar (24 Sep 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Increasing PO4 is only part of the solution.  Unless there is effective circulation then in my experience GSA is inevitable no matter your nutrient control.



Well, yes and no. I suggest you read the links and then we continue debating about this topic, otherwise is a deaf chat. Regards


----------



## George Farmer (24 Sep 2009)

ch_rubilar said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ch_rubilar and welcome to UKAPS!

Thanks for the links.  I've edited your APC link as the original did not work.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Sep 2009)

IME light is a good way of controlling it. with my recently installed MH lamp, raising the light physically so light intensities are lower coupled with added po4 eliminated GSA completely within a week. 

then keeping the light at this particular height for the remainder of the tanks life worked a treat within my set up, but i am aware not everyone can raise or lower their lights. it's just an added bonus i have, just like the accelerator in a car i guess.


----------



## ch_rubilar (24 Sep 2009)

Thanks George.


----------

